# Buying a Suit for a Good Cause Help please X3



## Zephirith (Jul 11, 2010)

Ello since I'm a fairly new into the fursuiting community my parents have been thoroughly against it afraid what the rejection of other people might do to me. So I have managed to make some calls to a Doctor who is a wonderful friend of mine and she's set me up for training to perform at a childrens hospital!

I think this is a wonderful way to represent the fandom and be great training for me as a new Fursuiter. I start my training in August I have to meet everyone and set up a date on August 2nd. Now I just need a Fursuit.

Now I've been trying really hard to get hold of studio's and people on Fa yet I have had no contact as of yet to help me get started. I have no idea how to do this process and* I really need your help!*

First I need to know how can I contact someone about making my suit for me or if you can contact someone for me.

Second is there anything I should know when purchasing a fursuit I have two different mailing address one straight to my home and a P.O box which one should I use?

Lastly is there anything I should look out for when purchasing a suit it's very vital I get this right the first time!

Also I have already designed my suit ( http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4141148 ) is there something else I can do that can help the designer of the suit???


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2010)

You're not gonna get a full fursuit finished by August. It's just not going to happen.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 11, 2010)

I have to agree with Aden, it is very very doubtful that you can get a custom suit by your deadline.

Your best bet would be to check for a pre-own. http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitauctions/


----------



## Zephirith (Jul 11, 2010)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> I have to agree with Aden, it is very very doubtful that you can get a custom suit by your deadline.
> 
> Your best bet would be to check for a pre-own. http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitauctions/


 


Aden said:


> You're not gonna get a full fursuit finished by  August. It's just not going to happen.



Hm I see thanks guys I wasn't sure myself. How long does it take for a suit to be made? I'm just doing the training in August and I'm getting registered on the 2nd I don't even know if I need the suit by then, Also I can ask if I can practice out of suit I don't think I'll need the suit right then and If I do I'll get on of those pre-owned suits thanks for providing the link Dragon <3


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 11, 2010)

For some of the professional makers the queues can be for over a year. I'm sure you can find other makers who can make you one faster than that, but it would still more than likely be a few months before it's done. Like others have mentioned, I'd recommend taking a look at either the fursuitauction community on livejournal or on http://www.furbid.ws/


----------



## Zephirith (Jul 11, 2010)

Alrighty thanks West if you can help with anymore questions I have above I'll surely appreciate it X3


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 11, 2010)

You're quite welcome =P

As for your other questions, I've never actually commissioned a suit (or anything for that matter) before since I make my own. But I did manage to find this http://forums.furtopia.org/index.php?topic=24176.0 . It has a bunch of info and advice on commissioning. Hope that helps!


----------



## Zephirith (Jul 11, 2010)

Eep! You've been wonderful help! Thank you so much!! -glomps-


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 11, 2010)

Glad I could be of service! ^_^


----------



## AddyKarfield (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Zeph, I just sent you a pm get back to me when you can ^.^


----------



## Fay V (Jul 12, 2010)

if you're going to be performing look up some fursuiting techniques online. DOs and DONTs sort of thing. For instance check out the place out of suit. bring a spotter, be sure to make your limitations very clear to those running the show and make sure you have a place to get your head off and get water. 
Spend time in your suit to figure out what you can see, how you can move, and how long it takes before you get too hot. It's always a good idea to practice your character anyway. 
But yeah you won't be a successful performer unless you are comfortable in the suit and know what you can do in it...and the spotter will be a godsend, even if you don't think you need one they will help if you're overheating or have an unforseen problem.


----------



## Zephirith (Jul 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> if you're going to be performing look up some fursuiting techniques online. DOs and DONTs sort of thing. For instance check out the place out of suit. bring a spotter, be sure to make your limitations very clear to those running the show and make sure you have a place to get your head off and get water.
> Spend time in your suit to figure out what you can see, how you can move, and how long it takes before you get too hot. It's always a good idea to practice your character anyway.
> But yeah you won't be a successful performer unless you are comfortable in the suit and know what you can do in it...and the spotter will be a godsend, even if you don't think you need one they will help if you're overheating or have an unforseen problem.


 Alrighty thanks! I've managed to commission with a great studio I've been watching video's and thanks for the info on the spotter I never considered it! And practicing a lot sounds like a good sound plan ;3


----------



## Fay V (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah, definitely do research. There's more to performing than owning a suit especially if you're going to be working with kids. 
there's tricks like letting the kids come to you, and do your best to crouch a lot and be on their level. If there's a kid that is scared either leave them alone and play with the other kids, or act somewhat afraid of them. 

(if you go to any cons then definitely attend a fursuit performing panel.)


----------



## Deo (Jul 12, 2010)

Zephirith said:


> Hm I see thanks guys I wasn't sure myself. How long does it take for a suit to be made?


 
From ref art to quote to finish about a year. Maybe longer, depends, especially if you're asking fursuit making studios instead of float around artists.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 15, 2010)

if you want something cheap and fast, i can make a head and tail in less then two days. and i work uber cheap. I wont make a fullsuit considering im not skilled enough and dont have the resources for it. good luck though!


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

On the note of Do's and Don'ts for fursuit performance: http://fursuit.org/performance/do_and_dont


----------

